# Terra ferma vs. Itàlia peninsular/continental



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre a tothom!

No se si sabeu que els "illencs" italians, per referi-se a la península italiana, parlen del "continente". Així, un sard que hagi estudiat a Florència, per exemple, dirà que va fer la carrera "in continente".

Em trobo que he de traduir un text on es fa referència a aquesta denominació i a mi se m'havia ocorregut posar-hi _la terra ferma_, però després he pensat que potser és més il·lustratiu parlar directament de _la Itàlia pensinsular_ o de _la Itàlia continental_. L'original parla sobre "il contrasto tra l'ideologia sarda e l'ideologia *continentale*".

Què en penseu? Què us agrada més?


----------



## chics

Hola!

A veure si ens confirma algú de les Balears, però em sembla que allà també parlen del "continent" per referir-se a la península ibèrica. 

Salut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> A veure si ens confirma algú de les Balears, però em sembla que allà també parlen del "continent" per referir-se a la península ibèrica.
> 
> Salut.


 
Ei, Cris!

Doncs a mi no em sona gens que els de les nostres illes parlin del continent, sinó de la península. Precisament per això m'havia passat pel cap això d'Itàlia peninsular.

Gracis, però, al·lota!

I molts petons!


----------



## chics

Ai, ara que ho dius sí que és més habitual la península. Però això del continent també em sona, potser em confonc, ja et dèia que no és segur...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Potser tens tu raó, que ets mig menorquina!

Potser abans es parlava més de continent que no pas de península...


----------



## avellanainphilly

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Potser tens tu raó, que ets mig menorquina!
> 
> Potser abans es parlava més de continent que no pas de península...



Només vull afegir que els canaris també parlen molt de la península i no del 'continente'


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Crec que una peninsula és el que és geogràficament espanya i Portugal, en canvi no crec que es pugui aplicar gaire a Italia o a Dinamarca, per exemple. La diferenciació vindria per el fet de que en una península, la part que les uneix al continent és molt menor que no pas l'amplada máxima del territori. Ara: no soc pas expert en geografia així que...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Crec que una peninsula és el que és geogràficament espanya i Portugal, en canvi no crec que es pugui aplicar gaire a Italia o a Dinamarca, per exemple. La diferenciació vindria per el fet de que en una península, la part que les uneix al continent és molt menor que no pas l'amplada máxima del territori. Ara: no soc pas expert en geografia així que...


 
Riu, les parts continentanls d'Itàlia i de Dinamarca són penínsules: península.

Jo, més que cap explicació geogràfica (gràcies a Déu és una matèria que duc prou bé ), volia una opinió referida a l'estil.


----------



## chics

Hola. A mi personalment m'agrada més _peninsular_ que_ terra ferma_. _Continental_ tampoc no em molesta gens, no sé si als altres us sona extrany o forçat. Només és una opinió, eh?


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> Hola. A mi personalment m'agrada més _peninsular_ que_ terra ferma_.


Hola. Jo penso el mateix. (Pel que fa a _continental, _a mi em fa pensar en els anglesos quan parlen de la resta d'Europa.)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Namarne said:


> Hola. Jo penso el mateix. (Pel que fa a _continental, _a mi em fa pensar en els anglesos quan parlen de la resta d'Europa.)


 
Sí, tens raó; però sicilians i sards també parlen de la Itàlia peninsular dient "il continente".

Així, a ningú no li agrada això de "terra ferma"? Vindria a ser una mica com el concepte que té la llengua anglesa de "main land"; en canvi, aquí sembla que s'hagi perdut.


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Així, a ningú no li agrada això de "terra ferma"? Vindria a ser una mica com el concepte que té la llengua anglesa de "main land"; en canvi, aquí sembla que s'hagi perdut.



Jo crec que "terra ferma" és el terme que fan servir els mariners per referir-se a qualsevol "terra", ja sigui una illa o no. Vull dir que em sembla que Sicília és tan "terra ferma" com el continent.


----------



## Namarne

ernest_ said:


> Jo crec que "terra ferma" és el terme que fan servir els mariners per referir-se a qualsevol "terra", ja sigui una illa o no. Vull dir que em sembla que Sicília és tan "terra ferma" com el continent.


Jo penso que aquest pot ser un dels sentits, però entenc també que la Tradu pregunta (en el seu darrer post) pel algun sentit semblant al de l'anglès "main land", com ella diu. Jo almenys ho he trobat força sovint, això: algú que està en una illa no gaire lluny del continent, on s'hi trallada de tant en tant; potser aquí seria molt adequat dir "terra ferma", no sé. (Però distingir entre una ideologia sarda i una altra "de terra ferma"... jo ja no ho veig igual; potser és molt subjectiu, com que aquí la Terra Ferma és una altra cosa, a mi em sona una mica a "terres d'interior".)


----------



## Miquel Àngel

chics said:


> Hola!
> 
> A veure si ens confirma algú de les Balears, però em sembla que allà també parlen del "continent" per referir-se a la península ibèrica.
> 
> Salut.



Jo mai he sentit a ningú dir el "continent" o coses semblants, sinó sempre "sa península".

I això de _terra ferma_ crec que no acaba de quedar del tot bé, millor _continen_t o _Itàlia continental_.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Primer de tot, benvingut Miquel Àngel. Quina alegria tan gran tenir un palmesà per aquí 

No em vull posar pesadeta amb la qüestió de la "terra ferma", perquè, de fet, era jo qui us feia la pregunta i tenia el dubte. De tota manera, a mi em fa l'efecte que és una manera de dir ben nostra, no necessàriament exclusiva de mariners, però que s'ha perdut: ferm.

Penso, però, que al final hi posaré "Itàlia continental".

Em pregunto, Miquel Àngel, si els mallorquins sempre heu parlat de la "península" o si és una cosa més aviat nova.

Gracis, al·lots!


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi, que no sóc de terra marinera, 'terra ferma' m'evoca sobretot terres lleidetanes.


----------



## chics

Hola. Ara que penso em sembla que sento _continent _desde que estic a França. 
_Terra ferma_ a mi em fa pensar en Lleida, també, on en algú que està en un vaixell i parla de terra, encara que es tracti d'una illa.


----------



## Miquel Àngel

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Primer de tot, benvingut Miquel Àngel. Quina alegria tan gran tenir un palmesà per aquí
> 
> Em pregunto, Miquel Àngel, si els mallorquins sempre heu parlat de la "península" o si és una cosa més aviat nova.



Gràcies per la benvinguda!  

Doncs jo sempre he sentit dir Península per referir-se a l'_Espanya continental_, així com els dèiem _forasters_ als no-mallorquins. Però ara com gairebé la meitat, si no més, són _forasters_, ja no s'utilitza tant en aquest sentit.


----------



## chics

Benvingut Miquel Àngel!

Ara m'ha quedat el dubte... si vosaltres a Mallorca parleu d'un lloc d'Itàlia, per exemple, o d'Europa però fora d'Espanya i Portugal: heu anat _al continent, la península (italiana), a Italia, enfora_...? Gràcies. :-B


----------



## Miquel Àngel

chics said:


> Benvingut Miquel Àngel!
> 
> Ara m'ha quedat el dubte... si vosaltres a Mallorca parleu d'un lloc d'Itàlia, per exemple, o d'Europa però fora d'Espanya i Portugal: heu anat _al continent, la península (italiana), a Italia, enfora_...? Gràcies. :-B



Gairebé sempre a "l'estranger", o de vegades també "ben enfora"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Miquel Àngel said:


> Gairebé sempre a "l'estranger", o de vegades també "ben enfora"


 
O sigui que, segons el que dius, Miquel Àngel, a Mallorca es poden sentir frases del tipus "En Tomeu viu ben enfora" per dir que viu a la península o a l'estranger, no? 

Una altra joia de la vostra parla, aquesta la desconeixia.


----------



## chics

Moltes gràcies.


----------

